# Mange? my poor puppy.



## KiKi_n_Grace (Dec 27, 2010)

after a long holiday weekend, I'm ready for the vet to open tomorrow. I got a puppy for my husband for Christmas, shes about 7 weeks old (estimate). When the lady handed her over to me she had some bumps on her head, it was dry and had black spots and kinda red. It was just on her head at first when i got her last Tuesday/ I didn't know what it was, I thought it was just a rash and I was told to get some Pyoben medicated shampoo and it would clear up. II bathed her in it a couple of times since then...Yesterday i noticed red bumps developing all over her body, really noticeable on her belly and chest, and I can feel the bumps on her back, and there are even little bumps inside her ears! I'm taking her first thing to the vet tomorrow but I'm scared the vet is going to tell me something is terribly wrong with Grace!!  She doesn't really scratch herself either, it seems like it doesn't bother her, sometimes i find her scratching her head but this is once in awhile. Anyone have any idea whats going on with my pup? is it the food I'm feeding her? she's just eating Purina Puppy chow..I will switch to better. (I just dont know what)
I have asked everyone and it seems like no one knows nothing, I've been googling all weekend and trying to find some answers and it makes me sad..
Help!! (i know im going to the vet tomorrow but I'm just really eager to find out something, I just want to help my puppy!!)


Sorry for the long post!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Awe what a cute little puppy! I wouldn't suspect mange ... red bumps on the body especially the belly is the sound of an allergic reaction of some sort. It could be fleas that is my guess the black specks on the coat(which are actually feces from the fleas) and the red bumps are from the flea bites themselves. The puppy will need to be treated for fleas. Advantix and Captstar will work wonders for the little one. And a good antibacterial shampoo. Of course your getting the little one to the vet today so they should dewrom, vaccinate and treat for the fleas  If the vet suspects mange they will do a skin scraping to rule it out. Honestly I don't think so looking at the picture but I can't see the pup in person so It could be highly doubt it based on the symptoms you have listed if it is Red Mange it can be easily treated with ivermectin a skin scrap can be negative and to get a definitive diagnosis for Mange the scrapping needs to be repeated at least 2-3 times especially if symptoms continue to worsen usually with Red Mange AKA Demodex hair loss begins around the eyes and other parts of the face and can also be seen on the legs/elbows in pups in can be localized or generalized and is not uncommon due to a weakened or stressed immune system . Let us know how it goes but I am sure it's nothing serious  No worries!


----------



## KiKi_n_Grace (Dec 27, 2010)

Got back from the vet today! Surprise Surprise! She has demodex mange - 
Doc gave her half a cc of invermectin at the office - her first shots and got dewormed (since he wanted to make sure she got them, even though the lady that gave me her said she did) but anyways, Doc gave us a syringe with 5 doses of invermectin to bring home and to inject her 1/2 cc every 10 days, and im also putting nu-stock on the top of her head where its really bad, and changed her food to science diet healthy development food since that's what he recommended, I cant wait until she gets better so she can start playing because all she does is sleep , eat and poop lol, she is playful with my other dog after she has gone outside and comes back in then she will get tired and go back to sleep! so hopefully we can get this mange under control!!


----------

